# EXAM STRESS!



## Ginge...:)

It has to be said that exams and IBS do NOT mix well :/ i'm taking my AS level exams now...2 practical exams and 3 written ones and my IBS is currently a nightmare, attendence has gone back down and im dreading sitting in that exam room in absolute silence while i take an exam that could determine the rest of my life







I was wondering if anyone has any adviceon helping to settle my stomach for the examinations since is important that i can concentrate...i already requested that i sit in a room on my own, which helps massively. But it doesn't take away the stomach rumbles and stuff which can be embarrassing in front of an exam moderator... HELP!!!!


----------



## Kristinaa

Hey Ginge! Welcome to the community.So taking a long standard test?I just took my SATs (4 hours)I have had IBS for about a year. My main problems are gas, diarrhea, loud rumbling of my stomach, cramps, you name it I probably have it as a symptom.Now, lately I have been able to lessen my symptoms by changing my diet and lifestyle.For you, I would recommend taking some chewable gas pills with you. They should help the gas and stomach rumbling. If you do not have a sensitivity to fruit then eat some for breakfast. For me, eating fruit helps me go the bathroom and when I do go my symptoms are 95% better. If you are allowed a snack (or to sneak it in) try some peppermint candy. Peppermint is a good food for your stomach since it helps calm it down. If you are able a drink try some peppermint tea or chamomile since they are known to calm the stomach. Also, make sure to get a good nights sleep! Good luck, I bet you will do great. And if anything does happen while you are in there, just remember that lots of people have IBS and go through it as well.


----------



## baz22p

Although it is me who has the IBS, my daughter is 18 and about to do har A levels in a few weeks, so I can appreciate what you maybe going through. It may be an idea to explain to the moderator why you are on your own - they will be an adult, so should treat it seriously. (If you feel that they are not 'with you', it may amount to added and unwanted pressure).......this way, any IBS flare will be understood (this is if the worst does happen). Hopefully, this will also help you relax.Make sure that you have taken all precautions beforehand, like visiting the bathroom. Keep away from any known irritant foods for several days beforehand. I would avoid too much medication, if possible, incase your performance is impeded. Try to focus on the exams and not on what your gut may or may not do.Apart from this I can't think of anything else that may help you. Good luck!Baz


----------



## Ginge...:)

Thankyou Kristinaa, i hope that your SAT's went well!! Thankfully my exams aren't four hours long because i don't think that i could last that long!!!!I have all the same symptoms you dealt with, i am also beginning to manage mine through changing lifestyle and diet. For me though, im finding it difficult to eat at all which is beginning to worry me. The second i eat, i bloat. So i usually choose not to eat, although i know this is not healthy







I think i will definately eat a banana or two before the examination!


----------



## Ginge...:)

Thanks Baz, i know i dealt with my IBS in january exams, but as the moderator did not know my problem i was very uncomfortable and this made me worse!! Since it is only me and the moderator in the exam room, its a good idea to explain my problem, s i may do this depending on the severity of my symptoms by then







I will DEFINATELY be avoiding food which causes flare ups alllll week...exams start on thursday!!! Dreadingggg thursday, i have a 2 hour english language exam...a fifteen minute break...then a 1 hour, 15 minute physics exam!!! AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## xxvicky3090xx

Hey Ginge







I know you've probably done your exams now! (and hope they went well too..) I just wanted to say I was inthe exact same situation last year and year before doing my a levels. In the first year I was too scared to tell anyone about my ibs and requesting a separate room and im suprised I actually managed to get through them ok! (Especially a 3 hour exam, eekk!)but the second year I told my tutor and the examination people about my illness and I had my own lil room and apart from one situationwhen my bowels would NOT stop rumbling it all went ok, its comforting to know that there are other people like you and me sufferingfrom the same discomfort!


----------



## Ginge...:)

Heyy Vicky, yeah...all finished now thank god! Feellike i can breathe a sigh of relief that i made it through them in one piece yeah, i also alerted the exam board and had my own little room. for my January exams, i had one bad experiance with the stomach rumbling, but thankfully everything went smoooooothly this time! its definately a comfort knowing theres others going through the same thing!


----------



## skyepie

Ginge...:) said:


> It has to be said that exams and IBS do NOT mix well :/ i'm taking my AS level exams now...2 practical exams and 3 written ones and my IBS is currently a nightmare, attendence has gone back down and im dreading sitting in that exam room in absolute silence while i take an exam that could determine the rest of my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any adviceon helping to settle my stomach for the examinations since is important that i can concentrate...i already requested that i sit in a room on my own, which helps massively. But it doesn't take away the stomach rumbles and stuff which can be embarrassing in front of an exam moderator... HELP!!!!


Hey sorry if it is a bit late but i had the same problem when i sat my exams, i took something called 'Rescue Remedy' it is a natural herbal remedy that calms the nerves before the exam but doesn't make you stare into the clouds, you might want to try that for your next exams.


----------

